# 01 Ultimate Keep or sell



## sunnyside (Jun 5, 2007)

Just picked up a 01 Ultimate frame. Should I build it? or sell it for a newer Merlin or Litespeed or a different model in the same time period like a Vortex or a Tuscany, Anybody got lots of miles on one of these. How about some feedback. The bike will be used for personal fitness and rides between 30 to 60 miles three times a week and a couple 100 mile rides a year.


----------



## CoLiKe20 (Jan 30, 2006)

you should let us know more about your riding style, goal, weight, etc.
In general, the more bikes you have the better. Selling a bike makes me die a little inside.


----------



## jamesau (Apr 22, 2002)

I have an 01 and will never sell it. It's comfortable, stiff, and dices and slices like none other. Just be sure it fits right; the hyper-short chainstays really require you to have your weight properly distributed for it to live up to its full handling potential. The 01s were all Ti and had slightly taller headtubes than those of other years. The 02-05s had the carbon seat stays and integrated headtubes, the 06 is the last year: all Ti, non-integrated headtube and extra tube shaping.

It's gonna be a different ride. I'd at least build it up and give it a few hundered miles.

Here's mine:


----------

